# New Tomy 18 in Curves



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I bought 8 of the new curve track pieces to make my road course a little easier to drive through some of the turns. The quality of the plastic looks great. The rails and slots appear to be uniform. However, every single one caused a break in the power circuit. I had to bend each of the straight rail extensions slightly to force good contact with the mating squiqqle rail extension. I wonder if the new rails are thinner than the old. I'll have to take a closer look. Anybody else notice this with these new curves?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow,didnt know Tomy was making those.

I have some of the "other" ones.Never had a problem.

Curious to see some pics of the new ones.


Mike


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Are these aftermarket or are they made by Tomy/Mattel? Just curious but an 18" radius curve would make for some fun!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

These curves are included in the Long Beach set, and are for sale hanging on the rack in both my nearest Hobbytown USA stores. 

But when I set up my track new out of the box I had a "dead" section or two as well. Suprised me, I fooled with the connectors and got current back. I fugured maybe it was some film or something on the connectors - it wasn't on the rails.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

These are from Tomy and I bought them from www.hoslotcarracing.com along with a set of the GT40s. He also carries the new Tomy terminal tracks that power two lanes independently and he also sent me a sample of some track border that's very impressive.

Just to be clear... I'm happy with these Tomy curves but I was just a bit surprised that ALL of them needed a quick bend of the rail connectors to get the juice flowing through them.


----------



## Ted Bonehed (Dec 9, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> These are from Tomy and I bought them from www.hoslotcarracing.com...



Reading your first post I thought, "hmm, interesting, I just bought some of those too." Then when I read your next post I thought, "dang, I got mine from the same place..." not that that should matter I guess. I have yet to try mine, but I have confidence they will work even if mine have the same issue as yours because I'm soldering them. Would this be an option for you?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

My layout isn't permanent so soldering isn't an option (yet). Some day I would like to have a permanent layout. For now, I seem to have almost as much fun making occasional (about once a year) tweaks to the layout as I do racing. I've got overpasses with the bright orange guard rails (with cardboard billboards glued to the back) and ramp supports made from Legos and kids seem to like the look so that gives me a grin. It's a bit of a pain to clean so I cover it with a couple of sheets after I power down and that helps keep the dust off. Someday I'd love to have a super smooth track set up something like Road America (http://www.roadamerica.com/track_maps.htm). Gotta have a lot more space for that though.


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

TK,

I have 22-18" curves on my layout and I haven't experienced any electrical problems on any one of them. 4 of them I got at a slot car show and the other 18 I got from Brian at BRS Hobbies!! Great guy to deal with!! Anywho, man can you sweep around them bad fellows at high speed!! 

Good Luck,
Tom


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

ey Guys, our own Grungerrock rock jeep sells 18" curves he did them long before Tomy did, and hes a heck of a lot cheaper!


Dave


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Dave, I've known about those curves from GRJ for several years and heard good things about them but I always thought the price was higher than these from Tomy. I used to see them listed on Buds site for something like $18 a pair. These are under $10 a pair. I'm guessing that GRJ's price is now around $10 a pair too. The Tomy 15" curves may get more popular now too to pair up with these 18's. Greg Braun's site has them for under $8 a pair. My local Hobby Town had none on the rack.


----------

